# Where to Live In Carolinas?



## Pokeymeg (Jun 29, 2015)

My husband and I just got married and now are focusing on saving up for house. We'll NEVER be able to afford a house where we live here in MA, so instead of being house-poor and enduring more insane winters, we are planning to move south.... Eventually.... Hopefully next year, but TBD.

We've kind of set our focus on the Carolinas (Charlotte or Spartenburg areas, possibly)...Any TFO members live in/originate from the Carolinas with suggestions or favorite places to live (or not live!)?? I've only been to myrtle beach, so I don't know much about the area, other than its warmer in winter (which will make Dante a happier tortoise!). I'd love to hear from members who are familiar with it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm in Oregon, all I can tell you is don't go swimming where people are fishing for sharks! That's just based on the news I see out here. Sorry, no help?


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jun 29, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm in Oregon, all I can tell you is don't go swimming where people are fishing for sharks! That's just based on the news I see out here. Sorry, no help?



Ha! I've been thinking the same thing with all the shark attacks in the news lately! Maybe I'll get a pool ;-) Only inflatable sharks there!


----------



## WillTort2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Being cost of living seems to be a factor; you may wish to lookup various taxes in the counties you are considering.

In some areas, residents will live in one state, due to lower real estate taxes; but shop across the state line for lower sales taxes. 

In NC, there is a wide temperature range depending on how close you are to the coast. If you are thinking of retirement, some magazines publish the best cities for retirement.

Good luck.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jun 29, 2015)

WillTort2 said:


> Being cost of living seems to be a factor; you may wish to lookup various taxes in the counties you are considering.
> 
> In some areas, residents will live in one state, due to lower real estate taxes; but shop across the state line for lower sales taxes.
> 
> ...



Good point! Hadn't considered taxes....I will definitely take a look at those real estate tax rates!

Retirement!! Still gotta have 2.5 kids, adopt about 20 tortoises, probably a couple dogs, and several cats before I hit retirement age ;-)


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 29, 2015)

I have property in York county South Carolina near Rock Hill.
For inexpensive and impressive you should check out either Fort Mill S.C or the city of York S.C.
Rock Hill is where I grew up but it's getting rough around the edges.....
Fort Mill is almost on the N.C. S.C border.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jun 29, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have property in York county South Carolina near Rock Hill.
> For inexpensive and impressive you should check out either Fort Mill S.C or the city of York S.C.
> Rock Hill is where I grew up but it's getting rough around the edges.....
> Fort Mill is almost on the N.C. S.C border.


Thank you! Just the kind of insider info I'm looking for


----------



## jaizei (Jun 29, 2015)

What made you settle on the Carolinas instead of somewhere, I don't know, a little further South/west?


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jun 30, 2015)

jaizei said:


> What made you settle on the Carolinas instead of somewhere, I don't know, a little further South/west?


A combination of several reasons, including family and job opportunities. I also love the east coast and have no desire to leave it


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 30, 2015)

I assume you're looking for small town feel with things close by....
That's what I like about it. That and you can still buy a GIGANTIC house for 125K!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 30, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That and you can still buy a GIGANTIC house for 125K!


Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't have a photo of my house in Fort Mill.
Nice neighborhood and schools.
Two story and over 3,000 square ft 3bd 2ba still holding on Zillow at $114,000


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jun 30, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I assume you're looking for small town feel with things close by....
> That's what I like about it. That and you can still buy a GIGANTIC house for 125K!



Exactly!! 

Where I am now, a typical fixer upper (with problems beyond cosmetic changes), small and with a 10x10ft yard, costs 300,000 -400,000! Oi vey -.-


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 2, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm in Oregon, all I can tell you is don't go swimming where people are fishing for sharks! That's just based on the news I see out here. Sorry, no help?


Seems the count now is 
Sharks 10
Humans 0
And we're nowhere near halftime!!!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jul 2, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Seems the count now is
> Sharks 10
> Humans 0
> And we're nowhere near halftime!!!


LOL! You're so bad! 

Discovery channel starts their shark week this Sunday...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 2, 2015)

Oh sure. Now it's the fault of baby sea turtles people are getting attacked by sharks.

Baby sea turtles and menhaden fish have been more plentiful than usual, providing more attraction for the sharks, Burgess said.
The "ever-increasing amount of time spent in the sea by humans, which increases the opportunities for interaction between the two affected parties" could be one reason for the slight uptick in attacks, the Shark Attack File reported.

Baby sea turtles aren't affecting me getting bit or not. Staying inland about 150 miles is helping me.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jul 2, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm in Oregon, all I can tell you is don't go swimming where people are fishing for sharks! That's just based on the news I see out here. Sorry, no help?



i just don't swim in the ocean.....at all lol


----------



## WillTort2 (Jul 3, 2015)

The hotter the weather, the more people will jump in the ocean to cool off. It's was a hot June!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 3, 2015)

Survival of the fittest I'm thinking. Soon the Sharks will walk the earth!(visions of 70's SNL come to mind)


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 3, 2015)

Florida as you know is a peninsula with beaches everywhere....And not many shark attacks.
South Carolina in my opinion has crapping beaches.


----------



## Donna/Turbo (Jul 3, 2015)

That is crazy that you posted about the Carolinas. My divorce will be final on July 21st and I am trying to transfer to North Carolina. That is all I do is research the towns there. I want to get close to the mountains, maybe the Asheville area. My son is in Raleigh, NC. When I see a job opening I spend the whole day researching the town. I search everything about the demographics and then I look at houses in the area on zillow and realtor.com. I want a small house on at least an acre of land. I need room for turbo and my 3 dogs. I really like the area around a small town called Forest City and Shelby. I hope to end up there. Good luck


----------



## Tortoiselanding (Aug 12, 2015)

Pokeymeg said:


> My husband and I just got married and now are focusing on saving up for house. We'll NEVER be able to afford a house where we live here in MA, so instead of being house-poor and enduring more insane winters, we are planning to move south.... Eventually.... Hopefully next year, but TBD.
> 
> We've kind of set our focus on the Carolinas (Charlotte or Spartenburg areas, possibly)...Any TFO members live in/originate from the Carolinas with suggestions or favorite places to live (or not live!)?? I've only been to myrtle beach, so I don't know much about the area, other than its warmer in winter (which will make Dante a happier tortoise!). I'd love to hear from members who are familiar with it!




I live in Greenville, SC - just joined the forum. South Carolina is not just lowland and beaches, but has also an upstate part. Greenville is located in the northwestern corner of the state. Climate zone 7b - it is cold enough in winter for my 6 testudo hermannis to hibernate outdoors. If you like gardening like I do, this is an area where you can grow exotic plants (palms, cacti) in addition to ones that need a more temperate climate (like tulips). The tortoises do great here - they seem to take the humid summers just fine and finally slow down sometimes in October. We do get snow most winters, but it doesn't stick around very long. Tortoises usually sleep till March, depending on weather. Hope this helps.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 12, 2015)

Welcome. Are you a Gamecock by chance?
South Carolina in my opinion has the finest people in the whole country and it's a beautiful place to grow up, as I did.


----------



## Tortoiselanding (Aug 12, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Welcome. Are you a Gamecock by chance?
> South Carolina in my opinion has the finest people in the whole country and it's a beautiful place to grow up, as I did.


No gamecock fan or otherwise, but I'm surrounded by many...I'm not even a South Carolinian, but grew up in Germany. More into soccer...sorry. Love the area.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 12, 2015)

Tortoiselanding said:


> No gamecock fan or otherwise, but I'm surrounded by many...I'm not even a South Carolinian, but grew up in Germany. More into soccer...sorry. Love the area.


That's O.K. 
I still envy your location.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Aug 12, 2015)

That's great to know, thank you!! It sounds lovely there


----------



## ShannonC (Aug 13, 2015)

Tortoiselanding said:


> I live in Greenville, SC - just joined the forum. South Carolina is not just lowland and beaches, but has also an upstate part. Greenville is located in the northwestern corner of the state. Climate zone 7b - it is cold enough in winter for my 6 testudo hermannis to hibernate outdoors. If you like gardening like I do, this is an area where you can grow exotic plants (palms, cacti) in addition to ones that need a more temperate climate (like tulips). The tortoises do great here - they seem to take the humid summers just fine and finally slow down sometimes in October. We do get snow most winters, but it doesn't stick around very long. Tortoises usually sleep till March, depending on weather. Hope this helps.




Hi Tortoiselanding!! I live in Taylors (a town in Greenville County).....what part of Greenville are you in??


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm near Columbia but not in it  I'm not from SC but I'm willing to help with questions you may have. The low cost of housing here is nice.  lots of good climates for torts too!


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Aug 19, 2015)

Our 2600 sq ft house just a few miles from shopping and a large recreational lake was 160k, walking distance to two good schools and close to a brand new hospital. My neighbors are selling their house


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 20, 2015)

Two words:


----------



## Pokeymeg (Aug 20, 2015)

RosieRedfoot said:


> Our 2600 sq ft house just a few miles from shopping and a large recreational lake was 160k, walking distance to two good schools and close to a brand new hospital. My neighbors are selling their house



LOL! Will our tortoises get play dates if I buy your neighbors house??

Yeah, the low cost of housing is exactly why we're moving! Your 2600sq ft house in its ideal location would probably cost about 600-800k in my current area! :-/


----------



## Pokeymeg (Aug 20, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Two words:



I've heard good things about rock hill during my research!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 20, 2015)

It's not the tiny town of my childhood.
But there are still great areas away from the new industrial areas.


----------



## turtlesteve (Aug 27, 2015)

I am also from South Carolina & we are in the process of moving back there. I grew up around Greenville, the city is growing a lot recently & adding jobs. My sister is there looking for a house there now and while prices have not increased a huge amount, the market to buy is very competitive.

I prefer the mountains, especially western NC (Hendersonville, Asheville) but jobs are almost nonexistent for what I do. For tech industry Charlotte or Raleigh are very good. I don't much care for Columbia or Charleston, in comparison to the other options.

There are also better beaches than Myrtle, they just advertise the most.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 28, 2015)

turtlesteve said:


> I am also from South Carolina & we are in the process of moving back there. I grew up around Greenville, the city is growing a lot recently & adding jobs. My sister is there looking for a house there now and while prices have not increased a huge amount, the market to buy is very competitive.
> 
> I prefer the mountains, especially western NC (Hendersonville, Asheville) but jobs are almost nonexistent for what I do. For tech industry Charlotte or Raleigh are very good. I don't much care for Columbia or Charleston, in comparison to the other options.
> 
> There are also better beaches than Myrtle, they just advertise the most.


Myrtle beach is not very wonderful as far as beaches go. You are correct.


----------

